# UFC: Josh Koscheck vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida prediction



## Clark Kent (Dec 11, 2008)

Josh Koscheck vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida, who will win? Arnold Lim breaks the fight down for the event which will take place on Spike TV tonight.

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 11, 2008)

I hate Josh Koscheck.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 11, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> I hate Josh Koscheck.


 
Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## crushing (Dec 11, 2008)

> He has two options here, he could get the easy takedown and ground and pound from the guard to a safe but ultimately unentertaining decision, OR stay on his feet, and win a boring decision like his second bout with Diego Sanchez by jabbing and running away.



Koscheck exercised a third option that wasn't mentioned in the prediction.

Why the hate for Koscheck?


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 11, 2008)

crushing said:


> Koscheck exercised a third option that wasn't mentioned in the prediction.
> 
> Why the hate for Koscheck?


 
Just don't like his attitude...he's way, way too cocky....the whole blow up between him and Diego Sanchez pretty much killed it for both of them for me.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 16, 2008)

All good fighters are cocky, Kos just shows it a little more.


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 16, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> Just don't like his attitude...he's way, way too cocky....the whole blow up between him and Diego Sanchez pretty much killed it for both of them for me.


 EXACTLY and don't forget Chris Leben.


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 16, 2008)

You know another fighter I used to love but now hate who's EXTREMELY cocky and arrogant is Kenny Florian.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 16, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> All good fighters are cocky, Kos just shows it a little more.


 
GSP and Randy Couture are not cocky at all...in fact, they are what I think the model for fighters should be.  They lose gracefully, and win with humility.


----------



## thetruth (Dec 19, 2008)

and BANG Koscheck KO's this guy like he never has before.

I don't mind Koscheck


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 19, 2008)

thetruth said:


> and BANG Koscheck KO's this guy like he never has before.
> 
> I don't mind Koscheck


 WOW


----------



## AJPerry (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, that was a hell of a knockout.

First shot had and the second was just for fun.

And how about the arm pop.  That guys either tough or crazy (or both) not to tap, was a little disapointed when the winner says "That was awesome, I've always wanted to do that" It didn't seem very sporting but then I know how he feels, I often wonder how much damage you can do if you don't stop.


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 31, 2008)

BrandonLucas said:


> GSP and Randy Couture are not cocky at all...in fact, they are what I think the model for fighters should be. They lose gracefully, and win with humility.


 That's right.  Hence Randy is my favorite UFC fighter and GSP comes up as my number two.


----------

